# co2 amount



## norfolkdiscus (1 Jun 2011)

hi

if i was to lower the gh?kh of the tank would i use less co2????


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Jun 2011)

Hi,
    The answer is NO. check the thread=> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=15903

Cheers,


----------

